# Steinberg Wavelab 4



## RicRom (2. Mai 2003)

Bin noch ein völliger Anfänger auf dem Gebiet "Soundsoftware" und "Soundbearbeitung". Hab von Wavelab 4 gehört und das man damit gut Audio-Dateien ändern und verfälschen kann. Aber ob das auch alles stimmt weiss ich nicht und deswegen frag ich lieber hier bei welchen die sich richtig gut auskennen...

Also ich bräuchte ein Programm das:

-Sound dateien bearbeiten/verfälschen kann
-mit dem ich z.b. nur die Stimme oder die melodie/harmonie usw. rausfiltern kann.
-wavs in mp3 bzw. mp3s in wavs umändern kann.

Kann Wavelab alles das oder sollte man dann lieber zu einen anderen Programm greifen ?
Achja sollte den preislichen Rahmen nicht sprengen. Ich setzt ihn mal hier auf höchstens 300€.

MFG Rick


----------



## möp (7. Mai 2003)

hmmm - ich habds zwar - und bin auch mit zufrieden...
aber ehrlichgesagt hab ich mich noch nicht tief mit beschäftigt.
Ich benutze es lediglich zum schneiden und bearbeiten von meinen flashsounds, in wie weit man filtern und verfälschen kann weis ich nich genau, aber es geht bestimmt irgendwie  

cu
möp


----------



## El_Schubi (7. Mai 2003)

stimmen verändern kann man z.b. mit pitchkurven oder effekten, beides sollte im wavelab vorhanden sein. 
was ich allerdgins nicht glaube, daß geht ist das herausfiltern von stimmen oder musik. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie das gehen soll.
dazu müßte der computer ja wissen was genau zur stimme gehört und was nicht. also ich glaube nicht, daß das überhaupt schon ein programm zuwege bringt und vielleicht auch niemals wird. den text heraushören, à la spracherkennung, klar, aber alle frequenzen mit überlagerungen, die von der stimme kommen.....


mfg el


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Mai 2003)

Stimmenfilterung funktioniert (wenn überhaupt) bei den mir bekannten Filtern mit dem Trick, dass Stimmen/Vocals in einem Stereosignal meist mittig abgemischt werden, während Instrumente mehr oder weniger stark aus der Mitte verschoben werden. Die Ergebnisse dieser Filter sind keineswegs perfekt, ganz im Gegenteil. Eher so eine Art Notlösung.

Gruß
lightbox, der sehr zufrieden ist mit WaveLab


----------



## Whizzly (13. Mai 2003)

also Wavelab kann sich durchaus sehen lassen, wenns um professionelle Audiobearbeitung geht... brauchst halt für verfälschungen etc noch ein paar plugins, aber das is ja kein problem... sonst wavelab 1a, nur ein bischen zeit braucht man schon, bis man damit schnell und ergiebig arbeiten kann...

zum stimmen rausfiltern...
ich nehm dazu eigentlich immer nen recht schmalbandigen equalizer, drehe an verschiedenen Frequenzen rum und schau, auf welchen frequenzband sich hauptsächlich die Stimmen befinden und cutte dieses dann mit -60db weg, da haste noch am meisten vom natürlichen originalsound. Wenn man aber ein bischen sucht, kann man viele instrumental version finden, ohne den rausfilter- stress...

schönen tag noch
whizzly


----------



## RicRom (15. Mai 2003)

Oki danke erstmal. 
Werd mich mal noch nen bisschen weiter im Internet informieren und dann mal sehn...

Gruß Rick


----------



## RicRom (16. Mai 2003)

Ajo ist Wavelab Essential ne andere Version ? Naja Essential heisst doch sowas wie Grundlegend (kann auch sein das es was ganz anderes bedeuted) oder ? Also ne abgespeckte Version ?

Gruß Rick


----------

